# Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Oktober 2007)

Hallo! |wavey:

Ich suche eine neue Spinnrolle zum Twitchen!

Momentan bin ich noch unschlüssig |kopfkrat, es stehen mehrere Varianten zur Auswahl: 

Shimano Twinpower MG
Shimano Stella 2007
Daiwa Certate
Daiwa Steez

Jetzt bin ich also unschlüssig, ich suche was leichtes, Größe wohl 2000er, Fischen möchte ich hauptsächlich mit Mono, teilweise auch Geflochtene, Tragkraft im Bereich 4 - 5kg.

Das ganze soll an Roberts Twitche ja schön ausgewogen sein, daher hätte ich gerne eine leichte Rolle...

Gestern hat mich dann in einem Telefonat einer unserer Boardies noch auf eine andere Rolle gebracht:

 Daiwa Luvias |bigeyes 

kennt die jemand und kann eine Erfahrung zum Modell 1003 oder 2000 posten? Wie kann ich mir das Teil ungefähr vorstellen? Hatte irgendwo was gelesen wäre vergleichbar mit der Japan-TP MG, könnt ihr das bestätigen? |kopfkrat

Wäre schön wenn jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem Teil hat, Stella und Steez sind eben schon teurer, aber reizen mich... Noch ist die Vernunft knapp vorne, aber wie lange noch... :m

Danke schon mal für alle ernstgemeinten Tips, von Bekundungen im Stil von "alles zu teuer, RedArc rulez!" bitte absehen! :m

CU Stefan


----------



## Chrizzi (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*

Die Luvias gibt's erst seit diesen September. Keine Ahnung, ob da schon jemand zugeschlagen hat 

Zur Daiwa Steez: Meinst du die Ami-Steez oder die japanische Steez-Exist/Exist Steez Custom?

Die japanische ist für FC Schnüre gedacht und auch nur für's Süßwasser. 
Die Ami-Steez: keine Ahnung aber leicht ist die Rolle - sehr leicht. Die kam mir vor wie Plastik (ein Händler hat die 2500er Größe hier) - ist aber Metall.


----------



## Bernhard* (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> ...
> Gestern hat mich dann in einem Telefonat einer unserer Boardies noch auf eine andere Rolle gebracht...


 
Welcher Trottel macht denn sowas? #d
Vielleicht bleibt Dir nix anderes übrig, als hier Vorreiter zu sein. Gibt sicher einige, die sich drüber freuen würden.

Außer der Kurzbeschreibung hier hab ich leider auch nix gefunden.


----------



## Schweißsocke (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Die Luvias gibt's erst seit diesen September. Keine Ahnung, ob da schon jemand zugeschlagen hat



Das stimmt nicht so ganz, seit September ist überarbeitete Version zu haben, die Luvias selbst gibt es schon länger. Ich habe eine in der Größe 2500 als leichte Küstenrolle und bin sehr zufrieden.
Mein Modell ist noch aus Metall, vergleichbar mit der Tournament Airity, aber weniger Kugellager - für den Preis eine absolut klasse Rolle:k

Das neue Modell ist dagegen aus Kunststoff gefertigt, um Gewicht einzusparen. Nach Angaben von Daiwa handelt es sich dabei um ein besonders hochwertiges Material. Da diese Rolle noch absolut neu ist, kann es natürlich noch keine Erfahrungswerte geben. 
Das alte Modell gibt es momentan in der 2500er Größe bei Ginrinpeche für 143 Euro, da kommen dann noch Zoll und Porto dazu, so dass man insgesamt bei ca. 180 Euro liegt. Für eine Rolle dieser Qualität ein absolut akzeptabler Preis.


----------



## Bernhard* (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*



Schweißsocke schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht so ganz, seit September ist überarbeitete Version zu haben, die Luvias selbst gibt es schon länger...


 


			
				Schweißsocke schrieb:
			
		

> Das alte Modell gibt es momentan in der 2500er Größe bei Ginrinpeche für 143 Euro...


 
Klar, geht jetzt nur um´s neue ´07er Modell. Aber sag mal, bestellt denn tatsächlich noch jemand bei Ginrin? Da gabs so viele üble Gerüchte, dass ich dachte, da bestellt kein Schwein mehr. #c


----------



## rainer1962 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*

die sephia passt auch wunderbar zu der Twitche#6

im allgemeinen denke ich machst du auch mit der neuen Luvias keinen Fehler, genauso wenig mit der JP TP, Certate, der Infinity oder auch der Stella, egal welche du Dir davon holst, du WIRST begeistert sein, alles Klasse Rollen, ich vergass....die Exist natürlich genauso die Brazhino, ist alles eine Frage des Geldbeutels 


das  beste PL haben bei daiwa die Luvias und bei shimano die TP (Japan)
alles was drüber geht ist Luxus und kostet wieder dementsprechend mehr...


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*

Hi, ich habe aus deiner Aufzaehlung die Twinpower MG und die Certate im Einsatz. Die Certate macht den deutlich wertigeren Eindruck, fuehlt sich einfach "satter" an


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> die sephia passt auch wunderbar zu der Twitche#6



Verdammt, noch eine neue Möglichkeit... #t

Meine Freundin bekommt schon Angst das ich alle bestelle, einfach nur mal zum Vergleich... Ich sage immer das passiert nicht, aber kann ich das garantieren? #c Wohl eher nicht... #6

Ich denke ich werde die Luvias mal testen, ist ja nicht so besonders teuer, und mit meiner TP MG bin ich auch zufrieden. Habe auch bei den genannten Top-Modellen (Stella, Steez exist und Branino) Blut geleckt , aber ich teste erst mal die "günstige" Alternative, habe die TP MG in 4000, mal sehen ob dann noch eine 3000er von dne genannten dazu kommt, jetzt erst mal eine kleine Luvias...

Danke für eure Tips!

Melde mich dann mal, wenn ich probegefischt habe! Dauert aber noch ein bisschen, bis die Twitche kommt. Befürchte ich zumindest? Oder Robert? #h

CU Stefan


----------



## Bernhard* (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*

@Stefan:

Am schlimmsten ist immer die Zeit bis man sich eine Rolle herausgepickt hat. Da bei Dir aber nur Top-Rollen zur Auswahl stehen wirst du SO UND SO zufrieden sein!#6

p.s. Ich finde auch, dass sich meine Certates angenehmer fischen als die JP TPs.


----------



## taxel (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*



burn77 schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten ist immer die Zeit bis man sich eine Rolle herausgepickt hat.



Das finde ich gar nicht. |kopfkrat Das aussuchen macht viel mehr Spaß. Etwas zu besitzen, hat häufig einen deutlich geringeren Unterhaltungsfaktor, als etwas auszusuchen ... :m

Man bin ich froh über meine Luxusprobleme ... |uhoh:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*

So... Da es ja leider noch keine Erfahrungsberichte gab habe ich mir die Rolle einfach mal bestellt um sie zu testen, genaugenommen habe ich 2 Stück, in den Größen 1003 und 2000 bestellt.

Muss ja sehen welche von der Größe her besser zur Twitche passt, denke aber die 2000er, die 1003er kommt dann an die leichte Barsch-Rute.Bisher macht sich die 2000er aber auch gut an der VHF 5-30!






Die Rollen haben 7 Kugellager, ein Walzenlager und sind aus einem sehr leichten Werkstoff gefertigt, so das sie nur  170 (1003) bzw. 200 (2000)  Gramm auf die Waage bringen. Dabei wirken sie aber keinesfalls  instabil, einfach nur leicht, wie man es ja auch von anderen Japan-Modellen kennt. 

Ich fische auf der 1003er eine Stroft in 0,16mm und auf der 2000er eine dünne Geflochtene, die Schnurverlegung ist sehr gut, keinerlei Perücken oder Probleme  beim Werfen. 

Leider konnte ich bisher noch keine wirklich großen Fische landen, die ich jetzt hier präsentieren könnte. Allerdings habe ich einige kleinere Hechte bis 75 fangen können, die keinerlei Probleme machten. Ein größerer ging leider im Drill verloren, was aber nichts mit der Rolle zu tun hatte.

Die Rollen sind sehr leicht, gut verarbeitet und erinnern mich an die Twinpower MG. Der direkte Vergleich fehlt mir leider, weil ich die TP MG nur als 4000er habe... Die Bremse läuft ruckelfrei und weich an, soweit kein Grund zur Beanstandung. Bisher konnte ich noch nix negatives feststellen, die beiden Rollen runden mein Sortiment nach unten hin schön ab. #6

Einziges Manko: Der Kurbelknauf ist aus Plastik, sieht nicht so toll aus und liegt (mir) auch nicht besonders gut in der Hand, werde ich wohl mal schauen ob man den austauschen kann...

Ich würde die Rollen jederzeit wieder kaufen und uneingeschränkt empfehlen! #6

CU Stefan


----------



## the doctor (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*

Sehe ich ja jetzt erst |uhoh:

Ich habe seit letztes Jahr die 2000er Luvias 
Top Röllchen, aber an die Infinityq kommt sie nicht drann.
Bisher fischte ich sie auf meiner Skelletor.Ist aber zu leicht für diese Rute, da die Skelletor ja kopflastig ist.
Bald kommt sie auf meiner St.Croix Avid drauf, die ich mir selber aufbauen werde. Fürs leichte Zuppeln #6


----------



## schroe (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*

Hi Stefan,
vielen Dank, für den praxisorientierten Erfahrungsbericht.#6


----------



## Schuschek (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*

Also wenn du sie zum Twitschen nehmen möchtest, wirste nicht lange Freude drann haben. Da wirken ziemliche Schläge auf die Rolle. Da wäre ne Multi angebrachter.


----------



## schroe (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*



> Also wenn du sie zum Twitschen nehmen möchtest, wirste nicht lange Freude drann haben. Da wirken ziemliche Schläge auf die Rolle. Da wäre ne Multi angebrachter.



Ich bin nicht sicher, ob ich dir folgen kann. 
Du schlägst deine Stationärrollen beim "twitchen" kaputt?:vik:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*

Würd mich auch interessieren, die Achse welcher Rolle die über 7,98€ kostet Du beim Schlagen eines Softjerks /Squirrels verbiegen willst?

Wir reden hier nicht vom Jerken mit 100g-Ködern?!?

Da nehme ich natürlich auch ne Multi, obwohl ich auch jungs kenne bei dneen das z.B.mit ner TP seit über einem jahr gut funktioniert...


----------



## rainer1962 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Also wenn du sie zum Twitschen nehmen möchtest, wirste nicht lange Freude drann haben. Da wirken ziemliche Schläge auf die Rolle. Da wäre ne Multi angebrachter.


 

hmmmmm...............
auf was begründet sich denn diese Weisheit???|kopfkrat
wieviele Luvias oder sonstige Statios haste denn schon beim twitchen geschrottet und vor allem mit welchen Ködern???


----------



## TheFischer (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*

holl dir die twin power


----------



## Bernhard* (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*



TheFischer schrieb:


> holl dir die twin power



...dann verkauf sie wieder und hol Dir anschliessend ne Daiwa! |rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*

Ist ja interessant, eure unterschiedlichen Einschätzungen von Daiwa und Shimano Rollen. Ich finde bei Gerätevergleichen von neuen im Regal schon, daß die Shimanos leichter laufen - im Leerlauf wohlgemerkt. 
Wenn dagegen in Praxis die Rollen gegen einen Köderzug Schnur einholen müssen - gar noch gegen Wackeln, Ruppeln, Schütteln und Vibrieren - wendet sich das Bild. Die Daiwa-Getriebe lassen dadurch viel weniger stören, man verliert keine Kraft am WS-Widerstand, das fällt schon ab Exceler und Caldia auf. Insofern ist das auch ein schönes Beispiel, wieviel Wert ein Leer-Rollen im Geschäft hat. |rolleyes

Ich bin ja nun in der glücklichen Lage :m, daß mein Rollenhersteller die gleiche Rolle sowohl mit Shimano-style wie auch Daiwa-style Innenleben anbietet, man exakt den Unterschied vergleichen kann und vor allem ohne Beeinträchtigung des gewohnten Handlings "das Getriebe wechseln kann", also die passende Rolle dranschrauben kann. 
Bei schwererem Köderzug verwende ich keine WS-Rolle mehr. #d Mit einem weichen Shimano Stationär-Bügel angeln? #d Ne große Daiwa ab 3500 mit ihrem klobigen Spulenbau und den großen Rotorabständen? #d


----------



## fishingchamp (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*

welche luvias kommt jetzt an deine twitche? die größere, oder?
die luvias finde ich sehr schick!
außderdem gut,dass sie jetzt jemand hat und was darüber schreibt, denn die rolle wäre was für meine twitche, die ich mir im mai kaufen möchte...


----------



## Schuschek (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*

Sorry, hatte ans Jerken gedacht. Mein Fehler.#q Man möge mir verzeihen


----------



## rainer1962 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Sorry, hatte ans Jerken gedacht. Mein Fehler.#q Man möge mir verzeihen


 

jep, aber da gebe nicht nur ich Dir unumwunden recht|supergri


----------



## rainer1962 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nun in der glücklichen Lage :m, daß mein Rollenhersteller die gleiche Rolle sowohl mit Shimano-style wie auch Daiwa-style Innenleben anbietet


 
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat von welchen Rollen sprichst du denn da???


> Ne große Daiwa ab 3500 mit ihrem klobigen Spulenbau und den großen Rotorabständen? #d


 
wer fischt denn ausser auf Waller oder ähnl. Kaliber ne 3500er Daiwa beim Spinfishen??? Da ist doch ne 3000er die maximalgröße oder nicht?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat von welchen Rollen sprichst du denn da???


Na, von denen die Du in rot und silber nur mit Shimano-style Innenleben fischst!  
Die kann man schon mal noch weniger mit der Schiene Certate/Exist/Branzino vergleichen.

Hast Du ja schon gesagt: beim richtig schweren Spinnen ne 3500/4000 Daiwa wäre ja nicht schlecht bzw. gibt bisher nicht soviele Alternativen im noch vertretbaren 400g Bereich, aber so alleine optisch von der Feingliedrigkeit ist der Unterschied zu ner 5000er Shimano doch groß. Die Spulenmassen habe ich im Vergleich noch nicht nachgewogen, erscheint mir aber groß und stört mich definitiv an Infinity/Certate, und größere Spulenmassen der Daiwas bringen ein unruhigeres Rollgefühl. Optisch finde ich die Shimanos einfach gelungener, geht wohl nicht nur mir so.


----------



## KHof (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Rainer!

Ich!

Eine 3500 Caldia, nicht grad ein Leichtgewicht aber ich find die noch nicht störend.
Durch den großen Spulendurchmesser wirft die ziemlich perfekt und die großen Bremsen sprechen besser an als beispielsweise die kleinen der 2000.
(Außerdem ist die 3500 ein Japaner und die 3000 und 2500 ein Malaye. Das merkt man.)

Klaus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*



KHof schrieb:


> (Außerdem ist die 3500 ein Japaner und die 3000 und 2500 ein Malaye. Das merkt man.)


Ist das eigentlich Zufall der Lieferserien gewesen oder immer so?

Und schau mal hier, eine nette farbliche und Ausstattungsmäßige Alternative, die auch gut zu manchen Ruten passen würde:
Caldia-X ...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1870829&postcount=139


----------



## rainer1962 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*



KHof schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer!
> 
> Ich!
> 
> ...


 
jow, was das gewicht betrifft...
mich stört das schon, ist aber halt auch eine Abstimmungssache mit der Rute, bei ner Kopflastigeren Rute macht mehr Rollengewicht unter U. durchaus Sinn...
Spule und Bremse..
ne 2000er mit ner 3500er daiwa zu vergleichen ist nicht wirklich korreckt, eher dann ne 3000er und da ist der Unterschied doch recht minimal was das betrifft und ich für meinen teil vernachlässige das dann. Dass man Malay und Japser Produktion durchaus merkt ist klar, ich achte deshalb immer auf ne jap. Produktion:q
Ich fische ja selbst ne 3500er Certate auf meiner Wallercombo, da passt es wieder mit dem Ausgewogenen, wobei da durchaus auch ne feine 5000er stella passen würde


----------



## KHof (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Rainer!

Stimmt, der Vergleich 2000 auf 3500 hinkt gewaltig. Sollte auch nur die Richtung zeigen. Zwischen 3000 und 3500 merkt man bremsentechnisch keinen Unterschied. der Spulendurchmesser der 3000 ist übrigens schon merklich größer als bei einer 4000èr Shimano.

Hallo Det!
Auf allen 3500 die ich in der Hand hatte steht "Japan", auf allen kleineren nicht. Ob das immer so ist weiß ich nicht.

Die kritische Konstruktion an dem Spulentopf ist übrigens bei allen diesen Teilen gleich (bis zur Branzino) und neigt etwas zu Spiel. Dies führt dann unter leichter Spannung zu einem etwas kippeligen Lauf der Rolle und dort zeigt sich Malaysia am deutlichsten. Ich hab zwar keine Erfahrung mit der Luvias, würd aber raten sich das Teil vor dem Kauf anzusehen (und zwar die Rolle die mit soll) oder sich über Rücksendereien nicht zu ärgern.

Klaus


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*

Hi!

Ich habe gerade bei Plat gestöbert.
Kennt einer von Euch den Unterschied zwischen einer Luvias 2500 und 2500R?
Schnurfassung und Lager gleich. Nur das Gewicht ist anders.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Margaux (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich habe gerade bei Plat gestöbert.
> Kennt einer von Euch den Unterschied zwischen einer Luvias 2500 und 2500R?
> Schnurfassung und Lager gleich. Nur das Gewicht ist anders.
> ...



Auf diese Frage bin ich auch soeben gestoßen. Gerrit |wavey:, schon war rausgefunden?? Ich interessiere mich für die Luvias 2500 (R??) als MeFo-Rolle. Soll ja "[FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック]Fine for saltwater" sein...??!!  Meine Certate 2500 kann schließlich nicht für alles herhalten und braucht eine Entlastung für die Küste... [/FONT]


----------



## Chrizzi (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*

Ich glaube, die R Modelle von Daiwa haben ein größeren Body, also das gegenteil einer Shimano C Rolle. Aber ich glaube es nur, kann dies aber nicht zu 100% sagen.


----------



## Margaux (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die R Modelle von Daiwa haben ein größeren Body, also das gegenteil einer Shimano C Rolle. Aber ich glaube es nur, kann dies aber nicht zu 100% sagen.



Hm, das könnte das höhere Gewicht erklären: 220g zu 245g bei der Daiwa R.


----------



## Chrizzi (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*

Da musst du mal die Gewichte mit der 2500R und der 3000 vergleichen, wenn die passen, dann sollte es das sein.


----------



## Margaux (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Da musst du mal die Gewichte mit der 2500R und der 3000 vergleichen, wenn die passen, dann sollte es das sein.



Paßt nicht ganz: 

2500R: 245 g
3000:  255 g

Könnte das an der etwas größeren Spule der 3000er liegen (größere Schnurfassung)?


----------



## Chrizzi (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*



Margaux schrieb:


> Paßt nicht ganz:
> 
> 2500R: 245 g
> 3000:  255 g
> ...



Ehr nicht. Normal wäre bei der 3000er nur die Spule etwas tiefer. Das wären keine 10g.

Dann hab ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## Margaux (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ehr nicht. Normal wäre bei der 3000er nur die Spule etwas tiefer. Das wären keine 10g.
> 
> Dann hab ich keine Ahnung.



Wobei natürlich auch die Frage ist, ob die Angaben auf den Homepages immer genau stimmen.


----------



## Chrizzi (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*

Ganz einfach... frag Plat oder Bass wo der Unterschied zwischen den 2500 und 2500R Modell ist.


----------



## Margaux (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ganz einfach... frag Plat oder Bass wo der Unterschied zwischen den 2500 und 2500R Modell ist.



Zwei Angler, ein Gedanke: EMail ist gerade 'raus...


----------



## Margaux (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*

Könnte das die Erklärung sein: "[FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック]the mule of gear box of 3000 and rotor of 2500".[/FONT]

Darum ist die 2500 immer noch etwas leichter als die 3000.


----------



## Chrizzi (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*

Öhm ja... :m


----------



## Margaux (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Luvias - Erfahrungen?*

Moin,

hier die Antwort aus Japan:

"Hi Volker, 

Thank you for your e-mail. 

2500R has 3000 size body and 2500 spool. 
2500R had reliability. 

Best regards"


----------

